# J. Fuego Origen Originals Cigar Review - A very pleasant surprise and an amazing value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*J. Fuego Origen Originals Cigar Review - A very pleasant surprise and an amazing value*

Despite the relatively odd appearance this is a dynamite small smoke. If you're not careful you may light the wrong end. There is a wisp of a cap, ...

Read the full review here: J. Fuego Origen Originals Cigar Review - A very pleasant surprise and an amazing value


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

What a good smoke for the price.


----------

